# my new black headed monitors!



## zhutou (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey guys!
Just want to share some pictures of my new additions!
Heres 3 black headed monitor (Varanus tristis) hatchlings!
Enjoy!


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## nook171 (Mar 8, 2007)

nice how many you got i counted 3 lol any mre


----------



## zhutou (Mar 8, 2007)

nook171 said:


> nice how many you got i counted 3 lol any mre



There are only 3 hehe


----------



## cement (Mar 8, 2007)

they are very cute , i aim to get some type of monitor someday


----------



## zhutou (Mar 8, 2007)

cement said:


> they are very cute , i aim to get some type of monitor someday



Thanks cement.
Yea these are very active monitors to consider hehe, I am very happy with them! They are so worth every penny!


----------



## Adam (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you get them off James Haberfield?


----------



## zhutou (Mar 9, 2007)

Adam said:


> Did you get them off James Haberfield?



Sure did =)


----------



## MannyM (Mar 9, 2007)

Why don't any of them have black heads? Stupid question?


----------



## deathinfire (Mar 9, 2007)

congrats  Thats a great looking setup by the way, lots of room for the little guys and gals to explore!


----------



## Deano (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing..............


----------



## choppy (Mar 9, 2007)

want some : ]
nice


----------



## hornet (Mar 9, 2007)

how much do they go for, i would much prefer a tristis to say an ackie


----------



## Tristis (Mar 9, 2007)

very nice,did you see the adults if so what did they look like?


----------



## Aslan (Mar 9, 2007)

hornet said:


> how much do they go for, i would much prefer a tristis to say an ackie


 
At the MacHerps show Bigguy was selling his for $250 I think...they didn't last long at all at that price...


----------



## nocajudo (Mar 9, 2007)

how big do they get


----------



## Tristis (Mar 9, 2007)

60 - 80 cm mine about 65cm


----------



## zhutou (Mar 9, 2007)

Tristis said:


> very nice,did you see the adults if so what did they look like?



No i did not get to see the adults as i picked them up from the seller's workplace.



Aslan said:


> At the MacHerps show Bigguy was selling his for $250 I think...they didn't last long at all at that price...



I got mine for $250 each, and i believe there are still 2 more clutches to come!
Keep your eyes open guys 
=D


----------



## michael555 (Mar 10, 2007)

there good looking monitors does anyone know where u can buy them in queensland and the things u would need 4 em


----------

